# R8 TT



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Had to chuckle:

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/435781.htm


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

No way....lol... He was brave doing that...lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ResB said:


> No way....lol... He was brave doing that...lol


Brave is one word for him but noit the one I was thinking of


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > No way....lol... He was brave doing that...lol
> ...


lol. Hey Tim look. You didn't need to spend Â£80k after all.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Makes you realise how chubby the TT is when you put it in R8 clothes.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I like the TT, but parked next to an R8, it doesn't do itself any favours


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> I like the TT, but parked next to an R8, it doesn't do itself any favours


Blimey tim, I'm sure you set these little one liners up for the R8 haters on this forum.

I can see the smoke coming off their keyboards now. :lol: :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I like the TT, but parked next to an R8, it doesn't do itself any favours
> ...


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Reminds me of the Covin 911.

Porsche looks with Beetle power. (not far of the real thing then) :lol:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I put this up ages ago, just to show its not a good idea to park your TT next to an R8, but then again not many cars will look good parked next to one 










With respect to that TT for sale, not my cup of tea, puts all the TT's proportions out of whack, it wasn't designed for those R8 accents and they make it look very tall :?

However the TT doesn't look to bad parked next to other mortal cars or even on its own and it doesn't need heavy modifications


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

conneem said:


> I put this up ages ago, just to show its not a good idea to park your TT next to an R8, but then again not many cars will look good parked next to one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on, IMHO...


----------



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

makes it look like a 5 door thats got a black door on it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

An improvement. :wink:


----------

